# Product



## Top Pin Hunting (Aug 25, 2014)

****


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Welcome to the forum,looking forward to your future posts


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Make any custom stuff on hats? How well does that logo hold up over time?


----------



## Top Pin Hunting (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm a fairly new company but my hats are flex fit embroidered logo, and shirts and sweatshirts are screen printed so just as well as any other shirt or hat here is the link to my shop.
http://mkt.com/TopPinHunting


----------



## Top Pin Hunting (Aug 25, 2014)

And yes I could do anything on hats. What are you thinking?


----------



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

So does you company make any actual product that isn't a walking advertisement? Ask people to pay to be a walking advertisement for a company that only makes basic gear that are basically just more advertisements for the company? No packs, hunting videos, new type of camo, bow sights, new type of broadheads, etc? Maybe I am missing something, but if I wear a hat that says "Top Pin Hunting" and someone asks me what they make or do is the correct answer bumper sticker and hats?

I am probably coming off as a jerk but that isn't my intention. I work for a local company that is a very strong brand and has a strong following around the country and everyday part of our job is to make sure the brand is associated with quality gear for the outdoorsman. I honestly think you are doing it backwards. Get a really good product that is useful or unique that relates to your brand name. If you have a really good quality product that appeals to hunters that will help build brand recognition and then people will want to brag about using your stuff by wearing a hat or putting a bumper sticker on their rig.


----------



## Top Pin Hunting (Aug 25, 2014)

Yes and we are in talks with company's designing broadheads, but on the other hand there are tons of company's that are doing very well with just there brand name. I will get past that point but right now it's still in the works.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

so it's really just a logo? The Seinfeld of hunting gear?

A show about nothing................hmmm.........


----------



## Top Pin Hunting (Aug 25, 2014)

Say what you will but there are several local shops I'm in talks with to carry the product.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

more power to you. Hope you are successful.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Being that we dont allow commercial advertising on the forum, I am going to lock this thread and remove the original post. 
:RULES:


> Do not post direct advertising or solicitations - especially outside the "Trading Post" forum. However, commercial services and products may be incidentally mentioned in the course of discussions. Also, post signatures may make reference to products or businesses. We reserve the right to sell advertising or allow advertising-like posts that we deem to be in our interest or of general interest to UWN forum members.


----------

